# Using a thermostat/relay to control baseboard heater



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

My dumb thought for 11/7:

In my approx 6'x10' breezeway between the garage and the house there's a wall mounted baseboard heater about 36" long. I don't have it turned on right now, but it's getting colder outside so I'll probably be firing it up.

There's a knob on one side to control the heat, but it's something like "Low-Medium-High" and not terribly precise I imagine.

I've done a bunch of wiring with relays and PLC's and stuff in the past. How about running 24V control to a regular thermostat in the breezeway that would turn a relay on and off to control the heat. I'm thinking I could get more accurate control that way.

OR should I just use it like the designer intended? (What fun is that?) :laughing:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Most wall heaters and thermostats operate on 240 volts. This is not a living space, just a breezeway, you just need to take the chill off. I would leave it as is.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, you can buy an electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat, which would probably just cost you more money than its worth, but I would still do it! :thumbup:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

47_47 said:


> I would leave it as is.


That sounds like good all-around advice. Most likely the easiest and best thing for me to do.




chris75 said:


> Yes, you can buy an electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat, which would probably just cost you more money than its worth, but I would still do it! :thumbup:


Now that sounds like a challenge. I like the way you think. :thumbsup:


----------



## lee polowczuk (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a related issue if anyone can help.

i have an uninstalled 750 watt 120 volt electric radiator.

it has no thermostat control on it.... 

Should I /can I
get a thermostat, and install it into the wall... tie it into an existing gfc outlet?

i may not be making myself clear, but I would prefer not to run a separate circuit for this radiator. It's in a laundry room that is only 7x13 feet. An add on to an old bungalow house. Wiring is updated


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

lee polowczuk said:


> I have a related issue if anyone can help.
> 
> i have an uninstalled 750 watt 120 volt electric radiator.
> 
> ...


 
well , you can but for myself i will say it is not really good pratcial to use that way because let me point it real quick the washer is on and the heater is on you will load it pretty good when the washer is on i know most washer can run high as 12 amp [ that is true it will really put a load during spinning cycle ] and your heater draw 6 1/4 amp and get both on running it will be about 18 amp if this circuit on 20 amp circuit you may get by ok with it. as long you dont run the electric iron the same time.

Merci , Marc 

I hope you are aware that the laundry room circuit have to be on it own circuit and sized to 20 amp as well. [ just let you know in case if not catch it ,, GFCI is fine ]


----------



## elkangorito (Sep 10, 2007)

Why would you want to heat your living areas according to the temperature in your "breezeway"? Seems a bit expensive to me unless your "return air" is in your breezeway.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I wanted a separate thermostat in the breezeway itself, totally independent from the house system. I was thinking of putting some Edge Flooring in the breezeway and they recommend temperatures above 60 degrees. My "baseboard" heater is for some strange reason about 36" above the floor. The breezeway itself has some pretty awful paneling and a horrible ceiling with a 4x48" fluorescent light fixture that is so bright with 2 of the bulbs out it could be used for terrorist interrogation. I will eventually gut the breezeway and sheetrock the walls and ceiling, ceramic tile the floor and generally upgrade the appearance completely. I'm thinking that the baseboard is small enough that it might be on regular 120V voltage, but without ripping into it (which I've been too lazy to do thus far) I don't know for sure.

Or instead of going the transformer/relay route, I guess I could just put a thermostat in there. Google is a wonderful thing... 

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/ShopByManufacturer/Aube/Item/TH115-A-240D/


----------



## db3iii (Jun 5, 2009)

chris75 said:


> Yes, you can buy an electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat, which would probably just cost you more money than its worth, but I would still do it! :thumbup:


I'm an electrical novice. Help me out here with a few more specifics. My heater is a 220 heater with no internal thermostat. I have 220 wired to the heater. When you say, get an "electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat" what specifically am I looking for? Do I go into the local electronics store and ask them for an electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat, and they will know what I'm talking about? I have the low voltage wire to the baseboard heater, but obviously (now) nothing to wire it to.


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

perpetual98 said:


> Or instead of going the transformer/relay route, I guess I could just put a thermostat in there. Google is a wonderful thing...





db3iii said:


> I'm an electrical novice. Help me out here with a few more specifics. My heater is a 220 heater with no internal thermostat. I have 220 wired to the heater. When you say, get an "electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat" what specifically am I looking for? Do I go into the local electronics store and ask them for an electric heat relay, and install a low voltage T-stat, and they will know what I'm talking about? I have the low voltage wire to the baseboard heater, but obviously (now) nothing to wire it to.


Umm, yeah... what you both need is simply a line voltage thermostat, rated for your particular electrical rating. If your heater is 240V, make sure your t-stat is good for it (just ask!), same for 120V.

Available at HD, Lowes, and many hardware stores.


----------



## db3iii (Jun 5, 2009)

*Problem is, I didn't wire for a line voltage thermostat*

I only have 220 to the heater. Then a low votage thermostat wire from the heater to a remote wall. Just got everything buttoned up and painted and really don't want to dig into walls again. I can't believe they don't make a internal thermostat that could be controlled by an external thermostat, but I can't find anything by googling. 



williswires said:


> Umm, yeah... what you both need is simply a line voltage thermostat, rated for your particular electrical rating. If your heater is 240V, make sure your t-stat is good for it (just ask!), same for 120V.
> 
> Available at HD, Lowes, and many hardware stores.


----------

